# UNID'D PIRANHA FROM ECZS



## nightmarenyc (Aug 7, 2003)

Ok, I know John had pics of this guy up before, but I got one of the 3 he had but no-one seems to know what they are....I was thinking a Tern of some sort maybe....Anybody? He's a good 7 inches by the way...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Visit: http://opefe.com/nattereri2.html

If those photos are not shopped you should find a similar fish there to compare to.


----------



## nightmarenyc (Aug 7, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Visit: http://opefe.com/nattereri2.html
> 
> If those photos are not shopped you should find a similar fish there to compare to.


Not at all Frank. I took these myself a few hours ago and that is MY tank that he's in


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Nice. P. nattereri.


----------



## nightmarenyc (Aug 7, 2003)

nightmarenyc said:


> Visit: http://opefe.com/nattereri2.html
> 
> If those photos are not shopped you should find a similar fish there to compare to.


Not at all Frank. I took these myself a few hours ago and that is MY tank that he's in
[/quote]
I forgot to add that the fish hails from Belem, Brazil


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Yup...I would say nattereri as well. Beautiful fish.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Then why is it that you cant put them with other pygos?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Trigga Posted Today, 11:47 AM
> Then why is it that you cant put them with other pygos?


I need a little more information than just that statement.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

eczs-1 said:


> Here is a picture when he first came in.I have fattened him up quite a bit since then and I have 2 others.These are the most aggressive and downright vicious piranha I have gotten in and I make sure my hands are not too close to the top of the tanks.The interesting point on these fish is the extremely elongated anal fin that looks like the bottom of a red hook silver dollar.
> Looks something like a ternetzi but my supplier gets them and sells them seperately.Said they do not come from the same areas..
> John


this is what he said in a post with a picture of it...

through a pm he said they cannot be put with other fish...so i dunno


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Can't really comment on the veracity of the statement. Seems atypical of any wild caught fish, especially P. cariba. Terns are the same way as is P. piraya.


----------



## nightmarenyc (Aug 7, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Can't really comment on the veracity of the statement. Seems atypical of any wild caught fish, especially P. cariba. Terns are the same way as is P. piraya.


No this fish HAS to be kept separate as he WILL NOT tolerate anything else in his tank. He is without question the most vicious piranha I have ever seen. Even more so than my caribe and piraya I had.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> nightmarenyc Posted Today, 02:53 PM
> QUOTE(hastatus @ Mar 30 2007, 04:48 PM)
> Can't really comment on the veracity of the statement. Seems atypical of any wild caught fish, especially P. cariba. Terns are the same way as is P. piraya.
> 
> No this fish HAS to be kept separate as he WILL NOT tolerate anything else in his tank. He is without question the most vicious piranha I have ever seen. Even more so than my caribe and piraya I had.


What you have seen doesn't necessarily mean anything to me in terms of what is being described. Anyway, ID complete.

Suggest posting this in Piranha Discussion as this forum is for species ID.









Let me quickly add, it will make a nice novelty post.


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice pickup, sounds like you got an aggressive fish


----------



## nightmarenyc (Aug 7, 2003)

blazednosferatu said:


> Nice pickup, sounds like you got an aggressive fish


Thanks for all the replies and help guys. I basically got a pygo that thinks he's a serra!


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

ship him to me.....now


----------



## nightmarenyc (Aug 7, 2003)

mR. Blueberry said:


> ship him to me.....now


Get in touch with John. He has 2 more and they're both aggressive little bastards as well! Your in NJ, so you can go there and pick the one you want to boot.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

ID complete.


----------

